# Tiger Beer Recipe



## muga (8/10/05)

G'day,

Just wondering if anyone has a recipe (kit) for 'Tiger Beer'?
I remember drinking this a while back and it was great, would be good to make a clone of it - I have looked far and wide and have come up empty handed.


----------



## voota (8/10/05)

I didn't think it was too great a beer, but I remember it to be like becks, perhaps with less hops and perhaps some corniness (like most asian lagers). I'd go for around 20-25 ibu (all hopped with saaz of course), and use a pilsener malt for AG (or Light malt extract), and maybe some corn sugar.
Any other thoughts??


----------



## jgriffin (8/10/05)

Tiger is just another typical flavourless lager imho, but tastes pretty bloody good on a nice 90% humidity 33C day in Singapore


----------



## Ross (8/10/05)

Muga,

Take a step upto extract brewing:

Tiger Lager beer (Clone brews)

2.25 kg Light malt extract
0.170 kg Light crystal
0.340 kg rice solids
0.226 kg corn sugar
Bittered with Hallertau Hersbrucker to 21 IBU ABV 5.1%

cheers Ross


----------



## tangent (8/10/05)

too right jgrif!


----------



## barfridge (8/10/05)

I don't have any specifics, but to me it tastes like it has a fair whack of sugar in it, and is fermented quite warm, for that fruity taste.

Out of all the south-east asian beers, its one of my favourites, and goes so well with a nice spicy dish.


----------



## BigAl (9/10/05)

I was up in Miri in Sarawak on a work trip in 2002. A collegue and I went out on the piss one night and drank loads of tiger beer, found fantastic little seafood place that cooked up fresh butterflied king prawns, consumed with 750ml bottles of tiger beer in a 25C night, was an absolute fantastic eating and drinking experience......however the next day, good god, giving a client presentation with a my head feeling like someone was jackhammering my temples. 
Tiger beer and me just dont see eye to eye these days :blink: 

I think it packed with preservatives to keep it fresh in the balmy climate of south east asia.


----------



## muga (9/10/05)

Ross said:


> Muga,
> 
> Take a step upto extract brewing:
> 
> ...


I'll look into how to do it, still a newbie brewer here 
Thanks, for the info I'll keep it handy.


----------



## sluggerdog (9/10/05)

If I was having a total stab in the dark I'd maybe try something like this:

Coopers Bavarian Lager or coopers Heritage Lager
brew pack with: 250malt - 500 dextrose - 250 maltodextrin 
NO Hops..


Probably way off the mark but from a quick search on hbkitreviews.com I don't think you'll find a kit that suits.


----------



## Jazzafish (9/10/05)

If you have a pot to boil the brew in, go with ross' idea. I'm pretty sure that beers freshness comes from the rice. 

It is very easy... extract brewing is a superior and more rewarding than a kit and kilo method IMHO

See: http://www.howtobrew.com/section2/index.html

Or go strait to: http://www.howtobrew.com/section2/chapter13-3.html for the procedure

Dive into it head first!


----------



## WillM (3/11/05)

I can relate to BigAl's big headache on the Tiger - VB does the same thing to me.

I'd guess there's definitely some cane sugar in there.


----------



## wessmith (3/11/05)

Tiger beer, like almost all Asian brewed beers will have between 30 to 40% "broken rice" adjunct. You need a separate rice "cooking" stage to gelatinise the rice before adding to the mash. Kit brewers might try some rice malt to achieve the same effect. The headaches typically come from the fermentation and the resulting higher alcohols - read "fast" ferments.

This is not traditional brewing - just beverage engineering. We have just returned from a visit to China and found draft Tiger being served FLAT in the house bar of a very good hotel. All the bar staff would say is that many people dont like a head - they feel they are being shortchanged! Jeez!

Wes


----------



## WillM (3/11/05)

Thanks Weis, another practice I learned in Taiwan is pouring beer over a glass of ice. Once you get over it, it is quiet refeshing.


----------



## bindi (3/11/05)

Tiger Beer, oh this brings back memories and head aches <_< , Hey Delboy remember this swill 'Up top'.  If you can.


----------



## wessmith (3/11/05)

But there is good beer in China! There are something like 700 or 800 micros throughout China as best we can determine and typically they brew "Yellow Beer", "Dark Beer" and "Wheat Beer". The beer gets more interesting the further north you go with OG's typically round 12P (1048). Down south we found the OG's as low as 7P (2.9%ABV) but mostly around 8P (1032). As I said earlier, that aint beer folks...

The "Dark Beer" is a Schwartz style and they only use lager yeast apart from the wheat beer which is a typical Hefeweizen using the W68 strain.

What is more fascinating is the cultural attitude to beer. In a Harbin restaurant, we were served beer in bowls! I refused to drink from a bowl citing the fact they were denigrating the beer (our hosts were in the brewing industry)

They listened but I think I lost the war on that one.

Wes


----------



## barls (3/11/05)

bindi said:


> Tiger Beer, oh this brings back memories and head aches <_< , Hey Delboy remember this swill 'Up top'.  If you can.
> [post="88087"][/post]​


i know what your talking about mate i was up there a month or two ago


----------



## Murray (3/11/05)

I don't think I'd have a problem drinking beer out of a bowl. Most Australians drink beer straight out of a bottle or can, that is more denigrating to beer.


----------



## wessmith (3/11/05)

Hi Murray, Chinese mainstream beers are almost headless anyway and pouring the beer into a bowl releases what carbonation is left, resulting in a very, VERY flat beer. They also have a penchant for chilling to "Chinese Cold" which is around 12 to 15C - a bit like NT cold...

But you can drink it all night - if you feel inclined...

Wes


----------



## WillM (3/11/05)

A favourite quote of a chinese collegue of mine was this, "some people say we Chinese lack the enzyme to drink, but I say it can be developed". He was a doctor and could drink with me all night.


----------



## wessmith (3/11/05)

Willm, we also have a Chinese colleauge that has "developed" the enzyme capability to sip all night - or should I say Quaff all night. But at 2.9 to 3.4% we are on pretty safe ground.

Give me full 5% any time.

Wes


----------



## WillM (3/11/05)

true, but after a while they switch to scotch.


----------

